# Help with Sirius Panasonic receiver



## lakeyj (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello all I am brand new to the forum please bare with me here we go. I have a car stereo Model # CQ-DF583U that is Sirius ready found a new Panasonic receiver mode # CR-SRT100 the receiver is a two wire antenna input which if you have tried to find is very difficult to find so I bought a sporter docking kit with antenna, only used the antenna and a TERK SIR-SP duel input splitter hooked up and stereo only reads - "LINKING" - can any one help this become very expensive, Would like to know what LINKING means and if anyone know of someone that has one of these working or is this not possible please help


----------



## ee1995 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have this tuner in my car and it works well. Check your antenna connections. You may need to get the correct antenna. It has two color coded cables (one for sat and one for land repeaters). This was the origional Sirius antenna (an XM antenna may also work).


----------



## brandenbach (Jul 15, 2005)

lakeyj said:


> Hello all I am brand new to the forum please bare with me here we go. I have a car stereo Model # CQ-DF583U that is Sirius ready found a new Panasonic receiver mode # CR-SRT100 the receiver is a two wire antenna input which if you have tried to find is very difficult to find so I bought a sporter docking kit with antenna, only used the antenna and a TERK SIR-SP duel input splitter hooked up and stereo only reads - "LINKING" - can any one help this become very expensive, Would like to know what LINKING means and if anyone know of someone that has one of these working or is this not possible please help


I am having the same problem, only I have the antenna that was recommend to be used with this. All I get is the "linking" message. I have the same H/U as well. Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

You might want to ask over at http://www.siriusbackstage.com.

Those guys are pretty helpful.


----------

